# 1967 woman's columbia bike..where are the batteries suppose to go?



## sromes1 (Oct 10, 2022)

hi  this is  probably a stupid question but there it is. found this in the trash today ,was in too good  a shape to pass up. cleaned it up and pumped up the tires then  took the light off expecting to see  batteries or at least a place to insert them and just saw  wires  running to an on/off switch in bike housing. what am I missing...thx steve


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 10, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## sromes1 (Oct 10, 2022)

looks like a cool place for info


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 10, 2022)

Inside the tank


----------



## sromes1 (Oct 10, 2022)

thx...just looked again  and noticed it pulls out at the sides...and  there were no batteries so they work


----------



## westwildcats (Oct 10, 2022)

I need to go junk-picking in your neighborhood.  Nice find.


----------



## sromes1 (Oct 11, 2022)

westwildcats said:


> I need to go junk-picking in your neighborhood.  Nice find.



at 72 I'm trying to get rid of stuff, but was too good to pass  on


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 18, 2022)

My wife has that same bike.68,she loves it.the color is what got me.looks like 60s hotwheels spectra flame paint


----------

